# Norwegian: tørs



## RCN

Hello!

I'm from Brazil and sometimes I have contact with the Norwegian language...I try to find what I can on the Net, but it's quite difficult sometimes to get a 'good translation'...I'd appreciate very much if I could get some help from people here!  

I saw the word "Tørs" but I couldn't find its meaning....Could anybody help me, pls?

Thanks!


----------



## USB-anslutning

"Törs" in Swedish which I assume is the same is "dare".
_
jeg tørs ikke_
I don't dare


----------



## RCN

Thank u very much for the reply!

Are u Swedish? From what I can notice, there's great similarity among the nordic language, right? Can you understand each other?  I meann Norwegian, Swedish and Danish...for example...


----------



## Magb

That would actually be _jeg tør ikke_ in standard Norwegian, but I googled for "jeg tørs" and got quite a few Norwegian results, so it seems like some people do use that form. I can't really think of anything else that it might mean either. Could you give us the context the word was found in?


----------



## oskhen

It's a dialect word, meaning "dare". At least, I'm 98,7432% sure of it.


----------



## oskhen

RCN said:


> Can you understand each other? I meann Norwegian, Swedish and Danish...for example...


 
This is discussed in some other threads, so see if you can find them if you want the topic better analyzed, but the short answer is "yes". As a Norwegian, one will for the most part be able both to read Swedish and Danish and to speak with Swedes and Danes. There might be some cases of "Huh? What's that?" and "Is that a word?" and "Oh, is that what it means in Swedish?!", but with some clarifications and the like, it's not very difficult to understand each other. 

Danish might cause some problems, since it's pronounced in a very special way, but if they don't speak too fast, that's usually not a very big problem, either. Actually, Danish is closer to Norwegian than Swedish, so for me, it's easier to read.


----------



## RCN

Hi!!

Thanks again....I saw the word in the following context:

Tørs æ d da....veit jo aldri ka du får mæ opp i me din munndiare...


----------



## Espenaes

I think it would be something like this in bokmål:
Tør jeg _d_? da. Vet jo aldri hva du får meg opp y med din _munndiare_?.
Is this nynorsk or something? Or just "teenager language"?


----------



## GraaEminense

What we have here is a mixture of dialect and the bastardization of the language common among teenagers too lazy to type it out properly. 

Tørs æ d da... veit jo aldri ka du får mæ opp i me din munndiare... 
Tør jeg det da... vet jo aldri hva du får meg opp i med munndiareen din... 
Do I dare (to do that)... never know what you'll make me do (or possibly: "have happening to me") with your running mouth (lit.: mouth diarrhea)... 

"Tørs" is dialect for "tør" -dare. 
"Æ" is dialect for "jeg" -I
"d" is short for "det" -that (because the pronounciation of the letter D is identical to the word). 
"veit" - "vet" -know, dialect.
"ka" - "hva" -what, dialect. 
"mæ" - "meg" -me, dialect. 
"me" is short for "med" (with), because the 'd' is normally not pronounced. 
Finally, note the English-style sequence at the end of the original sentence (though this could be because of dialect rather than bad Norwegian) -normally, the possessive should come after the noun.


----------



## Good Old Neon

This is interesting stuff. As someone who has a pretty good passive grasp of Bokmål I'm realising that the next step is going to be mastering this sort of dialect. Does anyone know of any resources on the net which might give a more comprehensive version of the kind of information given above on dialect and/or colloquial forms of words?


----------



## GraaEminense

I could be wrong, I doubt there is much to be found online about the countless local dialects in Norway -at least not in English. 

Your best bet there would be to look at the other official version of Norwegian, Nynorsk, which is pretty close to Bokmål in most respects (it's the same language after all) but has some important differences in grammatical rules and vocabulary. If you grasp both Norwegian languages, you'll have the vocabulary and grammatical toolbox to grasp dialects that much easier.


----------



## Espenaes

GraaEminense said:


> running mouth (lit.: mouth diarrhea)...


 Nice combination of the word mouth and diarrhoea in Norwegian . Is this expression commonly used?


----------



## GraaEminense

Espenaes said:


> Nice combination of the word mouth and diarrhoea in Norwegian . Is this expression commonly used?


It's a well-known expression, but how common it is depends on social context -it's often considered a bit crude.


----------



## RCN

When I say 'din munndiare', can I refer to a woman and a man? I mean...'din' can be for any gender? And 'munndiare' so is considered as a 'bad word' or kind of?


----------



## kirsitn

RCN said:


> When I say 'din munndiare', can I refer to a woman and a man? I mean...'din' can be for any gender?



Provided that you're talking to only one person (male or female), then yes. Norwegian pronouns don't differentiate between genders except for 3rd person singular (han/hun, hans/hennes).

If you are talking to more than one person (male, female or both), you have to use "deres munndiare".


----------



## Espenaes

It is like English. *Din* (male), *di* (female), *ditt* (neuter) and *dine* (plural) mean *your* in English. It doesn't matter who you are talking to, you would always say "your". What you must inflect is din/di/ditt/dine, according to the noun.

Please, let me know if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jan_Nic

I saw your reply Espanaes, as you requested I will add/corect you a bit.

Din is for both male and female, ditt is for neutral things as you said.

*En sykkel/a bike(male), *Ei klokke/a Watch(female) *Ett hus/a house(neutral), 

example: Din sykkel(Your bike). Din klokke(Your watch). Ditt hus(Your house)
Plural: Dine biler(Your cars). 

I give in Magb...


----------



## Magb

This is getting a bit off-topic, but I have to reply to this post. Mods feel free to delete if you think this is irrelevant.



Jan_Nic said:


> As for "Di" it is not a word, though it is commonly reffered to a kind of "Gangster" spoken language, formed by foreigners(if im not wrong) often in a sentence "Morra Di"(your Mother).



I take issue with a lot of things in your post, but this part stood out as particularly wrongheaded to me. "Di" most certainly is a word, and most Norwegians use it. The idea that only "gangsters" or "foreigners" use it is slightly offensive.




Jan_Nic said:


> In corectlly written norwegian(*bokmål) that would be "Moren din"(your mother), but since its a kind of spoken dialect they say Morra, and adds "a" instead of "en" which is *nynorsk or just dialect.



Leaving aside the issue that you equate bokmål with "correctly written Norwegian", it's not even true that "mora di" isn't correct bokmål. Bokmål isn't very strictly defined, and whether to use feminine forms of nouns like "mor" is one of the things that's up to the author. Now, if you were to say _riksmål_ rather than bokmål then what you're saying would be right, but only a small percentage of Norwegians write pure riksmål these days.




Jan_Nic said:


> Mainly I think this happens because "morra" is not grammaticaly right. I`m not sure if it has any grammaticly refrence to why it is wrong... Not an expert, I just speak it



You shouldn't be using the word "grammatically" here. If you're talking about the nonstandard spelling "morra" (as opposed to "mora") then it's just an orthographical question, which doesn't really have anything to do with the _grammar_ of a language. If you're saying that the word "mora" doesn't exist, well, then you're wrong.




Jan_Nic said:


> *In norway we have 2 written languages, nynorsk and bokmål. Spoken language is based on the two, mainly you can say that corectly spoken bokmål is used by very few, often located in the "west" of Oslo.(rich, snob, cocky) And that dialects are a mixture of both, but is based in one of them.



You've got the cart before the horse here. The written language forms are based on the dialects, not the other way around. Yes, that's a significant distinction.


On the whole I have to say you have several misconceptions about Norwegian and about language in general. The official orthography (spelling standard) of a language, which is a particularly complicated topic when it comes to Norwegian, is not the "correct" form of that language, it's merely how the speakers of the language have chosen to represent the way they speak in writing. What's correct bokmål and what's correct Norwegian are two completely different things, but you're giving the impression that you think they're the same.


----------

